# klaustrofobický



## panzorzka.uli

Zdravím, 
máme spor o přídavné jméno "klaustrofobický". Já se domnívám, že spojení "klaustrofobická místnost" je chybné, ale druhá strana tvrdí opak. Podle mě člověk může mít klaustrofobický pocit, ale místnost klaustrofobická být nemůže. Řešila bych to vedlejší větou, co vy na to? Díky za názory.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Beru to jen pocitově a asi bych do té klaustrofobické místnosti šel. Že je to místnost, která vyvolává pocit klaustrofobie.


----------



## marsi.ku

Pokud slovo "klaustrofobický" znamená působící klaustrofobii, pak bych řekla, že spojení "klaustrofobická místnost" je možné.


----------



## Provensalstinar

Řekl bych, že "klaustrofobický" znamená "jakýmkoli způsobem související s klaustrofobií", tedy i "jsoucí příznakem klaustrofobie" (pocit), i  "působící klaustrofobii". Analogicky k jiným podobně konstruovaným přídavným jménům označujícím nemoci: "diabetický" může být "diabetická poradna" i "diabetická noha". Nedomnívám se, že by to bylo tak bohatě sémanticky odstíněné, ani že by takové bohaté sémantické odstínění mělo nějaký smysl.


----------



## panzorzka.uli

Děkuji všem za názory.


----------

